# Powerbook Duo : une panne pas dans le manuel !



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2010)

Comme je sais que nous sommes quelques uns ici a avoir un exemplaire de cette machine, je vais vous faire part de mon expérience, des fois que &#8230;

Les symptômes (qui ne figure pas dans la section "troubleshooting" du manuel "Take Apart" consacré à cette machine) :

- Dans un premier temps, le Mac semble démarrer normalement, mais à peine le bureau chargé, il se met en veille d'autorité. Au fur et à mesure que le temps passe, il devient de plus en plus difficile d'obtenir un démarrage normal (à coups de resets sauvages :rateau.

- Dans un second temps, le Mac ne démarre même plus, et à l'appui (maintenu) sur le bouton "reset", on entend le disque dur tourner doucement.

Après une bonne demi douzaine de démontages, j'ai fini par identifier la cause du problème : c'est le contacteur de mise en veille à la fermeture de l'écran, situé sous le verrou de fermeture de l'écran qui pose problème : apparemment, quelle que soit la position du bouton, le contact se fait toujours (usure mécanique, sans doute).

Faute de pièce de rechange, je ne peux pas le remplacer, je me suis donc contenté de le débrancher de la carte mère (deux fils, un noir et un rouge, branchés sur le côté droit d'un connecteur 6 broches, et qui est situé un peu à droite des deux nappes du clavier (légèrement à gauche par rapport au trackball). Attention de ne pas confondre avec le connecteur de la pile de la PRam, qui utilise des fils identiques, mais est situé plus à droite, à hauteur des puces de la Ram soudée, et dont le connecteur n'a lui, que deux broches. L'opération ne nécessite que l'ouverture du clavier (lrs trois vis torx 8 situées sous la machine, deux le long de la charnière et une au milieu (la 4ème, la plus proche de l'avant du mac, n'a pas besoin d'être retirée), pas besoin de démonter la partie supérieure de la coque.

Mon Duo 230 de 1992 fonctionne de nouveau parfaitement, je sais juste qu'il ne se mettra pas en veille si je ferme l'écran alors qu'il est allumé (mais bon, je ne fais jamais ça avec aucun de mes portables, qu'ils soient "de collection" ou "de travail").

Voilà, si ça peut dépanner l'un ou l'autre d'entre vous &#8230;


----------



## Vivid (20 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme je sais que nous sommes quelques uns ici a avoir un exemplaire de cette machine, je vais vous faire part de mon expérience, des fois que
> 
> Les symptômes (qui ne figure pas dans la section "troubleshooting" du manuel "Take Apart" consacré à cette machine) :
> 
> ...



c'est noter!  même si le miens a finit en pièces détachées.


----------



## Invité (21 Novembre 2010)

Je suis en train d'essayer de réparer un MacBook qui a les mêmes symptômes.
Et je pense que le coupable est "Battery Connector with Sleep Switch" dont la fonction est la même que ton coupable.
Ca m'encourage à continuer dans cette voie.

Edith 

allez, je me suis lancé et j'ai commandé un switch, on verra&#8230;


----------

